# Knebeltaster als Zustimmtaster?



## ThorstenSt (1 September 2014)

Hallo,

es geht um zwei Positionierer (Externe Achsen eines Kuka Roboters) mit  Spannvorrichtung welche eine Frontladenschaufel zum Schweißen einspannt.  
Das be- und entladen des Werkstückes kann bzw. muss in 2 Positionen  erfolgen weshalb das Werkstück oben sowie unten von Kniehebelspannern  eingespannt wird.

Die Ventile zum Öffnen und Schließen der Kniehebelspanner werden beim be- und entladen über ein Bedienpult per Hand angesteuert.

Nun kann es allerdings im fehlerfall passieren das nicht die oberen  Spanner geöffnet werden sondern die unteren und das Werkstück fällt aus  der Spannvorrichtung zu Boden.
Das zugehörige Bedienpult steht 2m vom Positionierer entfernt in der Anlage.

Da alledings auch per Hand an der Schweißvorrichtung geschweißt wird  (falls der Roboter ausgefallen ist) möchte ich das so realsieren das die  Versorgungsspannung der Ventile nur über einen Freigabe/Zustimmtaster  2-Kanalig zu- bzw. abgeschaltet wird. Lässt sich das mit einem  Knebeltaster von Siemens mit 2 Schließern welche an eine F-CPU  angeschlossen werden realisieren?


-Die Kniehebelspanner behalten die Spannung ohne ansteuerung.

-Es geht im Grunde darum das die Ventile ohne zustimmung nicht angesteuert werden können. 
Die Versorgungsspannung der Ausgangsmodule wird 2-Kanalig über die Sicherheits-SPS geschaltet (Sichere Segmentabschaltung, Plus und Minus).

lg
Thorsten


----------



## Safety (1 September 2014)

Hallo,
Tipptaster sind nur bei verminderten Risiken akzeptabel, es hört sich aber so an, das wenn die Spanner öffnen,  Taste betätigt, es sofort zu einer Gefährdungssituation kommen kann, die auch nicht mehr durch loslassen oder Not-Halt beendet werden kann. Meist wird zu dem Tipptaster noch ein Not-Halt in unmittelbarer Nähe gefordert. Bei der Zustimmungseinrichtung in Verbindung mit der Freigabe Steuerung nach DIN EN 60204-1 muss man zwei Tasten betätigen, das ist der Zentrale unterschied.
Es gibt aber auch Zustimmungseinrichtungen  zum Einbauen.


----------



## ThorstenSt (1 September 2014)

Hallo,

genau so ist es. Sobald ich den Freigabetaster drücke, kann durch einen fehler die falsche Ventilgruppe angesteuert werden und die unteren Spanner öffnen. Die Spanner werden allerdings Tatsächlich erst über einen weiteren (1 Schließer) Taster geöffnet. 
Nun ist es aber so das der Bediener genügend Sicherheitsabstand zum Werkstück hat.

Das problem ist das ich mit dem freigabetaster auch abdecken muss das wenn manuell an dem Bauteil geschweißt wird die Versorgungsspannung der ventile nicht freigeben werden dürfen.

Ist nicht der Bediener dafür verantwortlich das sich zu der Zeit wo er die Spanner spannt/entspannt bzw. den positionierer dreht (auch über das bedienpult per freigabetster) sich keine weiteren Personen in der Anlage befinden?

Habe gerade gesehen das es z.b. von Euchner solche Zustimmtaster für den einbau gibt.

Ein Not-Aus Pilztaster ist in unmittelbarer nähe.


----------



## Safety (1 September 2014)

Aus der Ferne würde ich eine Zweihandsteuerung  empfehlen, damit hast Du auch eine Zweikanaligkeit, die Wahl der Spanner über z.B. einen weiteren Knebelschalter. Dann ist die SF auch Sauber zu bewerten und Du hast eine richtige Ortsbindung. Welchen PLr hast Du definiert?
Denke auch an die Pneumatik.


----------



## ThorstenSt (1 September 2014)

Wäre zu überlegen!
Jedoch über einen Zustimmtaster (z.b. von euchner)  wäre ja auch die 2-Kanaligkeit gegeben. Ortsbindung habe ich durch das  Fest montierte Bedienpult.
Ich habe Plr d definiert. Nicht nur für die Schweißvorrichtung sondern für die Komplette Roboterschweißanlage.

bzl. der Pneumatik, reicht es nicht die Spannungsversorgung der Ventile 2-Kanalig abzuschalten? Die Ventile müssen angesteuert werden um die Kniehebelspanner geöffnet oder geschlossen werden. Die Spanner brauchen, um die Stellung zu Halten, keine ansteuerung....d.h. sie behalten auch drucklos ihre spannung.


----------



## Safety (2 September 2014)

Für mich wäre denkbar Zustimmtaster und Tipptaster siehe dazu auch den IFA Report 7/2013.
Ob die Abschaltung der Ventile allein ausreicht ist von den Ventilen abhängig und vom Aufbau.
Dazu solltest Du dir mal das Sicherheitshandbuch von Festo ansehen.
Welche Ventile kommen zum Einsatz, Federrückstellung, was ist mit einem hängenbleiben.
Dazu muss man eine FMEA machen, welche Fehler können auftreten und welche Maßnahmen hast du dagegen. Eventuell setze ein Zweites Ventil ein das alles entlüftet zusammen mit dem Prozessventil kommst dann auf zwei Kanäle, denke aber auch an den DC.
Man kann unter Umständen auch einen Fehlerausschluss auf ein unkontrolliertes Schalten eines Ventils machen, dazu musst Du  aber mal mit dem Hersteller sprechen.


----------



## Zersch (2 September 2014)

Hallo,

wäre es vielleicht nicht auch sinnvoll abzufragen, ob die Schaufel in der Spannvorrichtung liegt und damit die unteren Ventile zu sperren.
Durch die Zweihandbedienung kann es ja trotzdem noch zur Fehlbedienung kommen.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## ThorstenSt (2 September 2014)

Hallo,

ich hatte heute nochmals ein gespräch mit der Projektleitung. Die Spannvorrichtung wird nun ausserhalb der Sicherheits-Lichtgitter bedient.
Das heißt die Spannungsversorgung der Ventile wird erst 2-Kanalig zugeschaltet sobald die entsprechenden Lichtgitter geschlossen sind und Quittiert werden und ein zusätzlicher Freigabetaster (Standart) gedrückt wird. Das selbe gilt auch für das drehen der Positionierer.

Die Unteren (je nach dem wie die Schaufel steht -> die Schaufel wird in "A" oder in "V" Position entnommen) Ventile werden im Programm gesperrt sein. Der Roboter gibt mir an, in welcher Stellung die Schaufel gerade steht. Zusätzlich frage ich jeden Spanner ab, ob er geschlossen oder geöffnet ist.


----------



## Safety (3 September 2014)

Du hast immer noch nichts zum PLr gesagt, das ist der Sollwert ohne kannst man nichts Genaues sagen.
Aber wie gesagt eine Sicherheitsfunktion beginnt am Sensor und endet am Aktor, der Aktor ist in Deinem Fall das Ventil bzw. die Ventile. Wenn du einen PLr von d hast ist ein alleiniges Abschalten eines Ventils ist nach meiner Auffassung nicht korrekt.


----------

